# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Any tips on reinforcing JK control arm bracket with additional welds?

## drinnt

Hi guys,

I'm adding some bolt on control arm brackets and upon inspecting the factory welds I find them to be very minimalistic.  On the front axle tube the CA brackets have 3/4 of a bead only on one side of the CA fixing it to the axle tube.  

So I was considering adding a full bead to the side that does not have one.

Any tips on rod / amperage?  I was thinking a 3/32" 7018 would do a nice job running at the low range of amperage to prevent burning through the CA bracket which is rather flimsy.  I also have 1/16" 7014's, 6012's and 6011's.  

Any tips on technique and prep would be appreciated as well.  I was going to slap on some beads when I drop the CA to bolt on the brackets.

----------


## Scerb

If you're welding anyways why not just cut off the factory ones and weld in some bulletproof aftermarket ones?

----------


## drinnt

> If you're welding anyways why not just cut off the factory ones and weld in some bulletproof aftermarket ones?


Won't say I have not thought about that but for what I do for trail riding I don't have the time to get that involved right now so making mods I can afford to do right in the time I've got

----------


## Scerb

I hear ya.  If you are removing the CA and hooking up the welder you are 50% of the way there.  Won't hurt anything to just add more weld though.

----------

